# Greetings. Nice site.



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I hang out at the other forums, but this place has a nicer feel to it than some of those places. I'm snail. That's my actual name in real life. I live in the rain. I write my own songs, play several instruments, draw, and like doing most creative things that allow me to express myself appropriately.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi snail! I think I have seen you on another site before. Do you like rain? I love rain! But unfortunately, I live in California... :sad:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the sound of the rain when I am indoors, but I don't like how it feels. I don't like being outside in the rain because I carry my guitar with me everywhere and have to wrap it in a plastic trash bag when the rain starts. Then I end up anxious that it will be ruined anyhow. It's kind of like a security blanket. I use it to meet people since I am such an extreme introvert that I can never figure out how to approach potential friends. It's easier to do something creative that will make them want to approach me.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I also feel my creativity is the best way to approach people. The problem with me is not the introduction, but keeping up a conversation. I always tend to think that people are judging me. I know the saying that "Don't care about what other people think" but I do care about what they think. I hope I can resolve this unfortunate issue... :frustrating:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I have that problem too. I wish that silence weren't considered awkward.


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Snails!

Hey buddy!

Remember me? I saw you yesterday mowing your law- JUST JOKING! Hahahaha

Sup buddy?

Welcome to the site!

Enjoy your stay!

Cheers,

Stickynotee.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

snail said:


> I hang out at the other forums, but this place has a nicer feel to it than some of those places. I'm snail. That's my actual name in real life. I live in the rain. I write my own songs, play several instruments, draw, and like doing most creative things that allow me to express myself appropriately.


Hello, snail. Yeah, I know I have one friend I wanted to introduce to MBTI theory, and they didn't like the other forums because they were too big and busy. That's why I think they'll be interested in coming here.

You live in the rain? That doesn't sound healthy... oh, wait. You mean you're sad all the time, don't you?

What kind of instruments do you like to play, out of curiosity?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

delphi367 said:


> Hello, snail. Yeah, I know I have one friend I wanted to introduce to MBTI theory, and they didn't like the other forums because they were too big and busy. That's why I think they'll be interested in coming here.
> 
> You live in the rain? That doesn't sound healthy... oh, wait. You mean you're sad all the time, don't you?
> 
> What kind of instruments do you like to play, out of curiosity?


She plays the guitar.:laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I live where the weather is rainy, but I'm not always sad. I'm just a little lonely, and I'm working on fixing that. I play the guitar, sitar, alto sax, clarinet, flute, harmonica, wooden recorder, Native American style wooden flutes, bamboo flutes, some piano, a little on the drums, and I hope to learn the violin next. What I really want is a harp. It would be very "me," like the flute and the sitar. I just can't afford one yet.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I live where the weather is rainy, but I'm not always sad. I'm just a little lonely, and I'm working on fixing that. I play the guitar, sitar, alto sax, clarinet, flute, harmonica, wooden recorder, Native American style wooden flutes, bamboo flutes, some piano, a little on the drums, and I hope to learn the violin next. What I really want is a harp. It would be very "me," like the flute and the sitar. I just can't afford one yet.


Oh my! Your music instrument playing capacity is huge! You must be a prodigy.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I can play almost any instrument instantly even if I've never had any experience because I'm right-brained and have a good ear. I don't have "perfect pitch," at least not in the sense of being able to hum a note and know what letter to associate with it, but I do know how to make things sound the way I want them to. I guess my great grandfather that I never met could do it, too. I am good at improvisation, especially in a casual group setting. I suck at reading music, though, because it's too much like figuring math problems. It is one step removed from the reality of the sensation, and when I'm playing, I don't even notice that I have a body. I have no idea what my fingers are doing. I just imagine the instrument doing what I hear in my head, and it does.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I can play almost any instrument instantly even if I've never had any experience because I'm right-brained and have a good ear. I don't have "perfect pitch," at least not in the sense of being able to hum a note and know what letter to associate with it, but I do know how to make things sound the way I want them to. I guess my great grandfather that I never met could do it, too. I am good at improvisation, especially in a casual group setting. I suck at reading music, though, because it's too much like figuring math problems. It is one step removed from the reality of the sensation, and when I'm playing, I don't even notice that I have a body. I have no idea what my fingers are doing. I just imagine the instrument doing what I hear in my head, and it does.


This is why we must hear your music! Start recording for us. I'm sure I'll have space for your music on my ipod. hehe:laughing:


----------

